# Oracle touch - descaling issue



## Benpems (Oct 25, 2020)

I started the descaling process following the on screen instructions. When I got to the part where I needed to put the solution in the tank the process disappeared off screen. The machine started to pump the solution into the machine.

I tried to get back into the program but it just says heating. If I select one of the brew options I can see the temp seems to be stuck on 77 degrees.

Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## labboy (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi all,

Is there after all a solution to that? I can find many posts with that problem but really any solution!

Its ridiculous that the time out of the screen is so fast that one can not follow the instructions....


----------



## labboy (Sep 25, 2021)

Solved:

Several rounds of shut down / cool down ---> empty both boilers once cool ---> start again (at least 3 hours in between) eventually does the trick. I think, as others have suggested, it has to do with the presence of the descale solution in the machine. Due to difference in conductivity (or other parameter that the machine sense) can not distinguish if the boilers are empty or full. Small chance that its also related to air bubble...

I also did factory reset but i am not sure if that was needed.

Hope I save someone in the future from panicking like I did...


----------



## longpvo (Jul 21, 2021)

I went through the same and would suggest everyone not to go through with the automatic guided descale process. Here's my write up over at HB.


----------

